

Why Americans still use Fahrenheit - nissehulth
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/why-americans-still-use-fahrenheit-long-after-everyone-else-switched-to-celsius/ar-BBhDwLI

======
coreyp_1
These types of articles are always like: "Americans are so backwards for using
Imperial measurements instead of metric!!!1!". I will take them seriously when
they advocate abolishing the idiotic hour/minute/second paradigm of time. The
reasons for not switching from 24/60/60 to a base-10 time measurement is as
equally valid as American's reason for not switching from Imperial to Metric.

